# Roadside Attractions



## Ozzy47 (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (May 3, 2021)

Hammer Museum in Alaska


----------



## Pig Hip (May 3, 2021)

"Tex Randall" 50-foot cowboy erected in 1959. Old US Hwy 60


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 4, 2021)

This is the “Merman” on display in Arkansas at the Arkansas Alligator Farm and Petting Zoo


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 4, 2021)

Oddporium in Delaware


----------



## Pig Hip (May 4, 2021)

Palo Duro Canyon often pronounced locally as "Palla Durra Canyon" is a state park, "The Grand Canyon of Texas" it's the second largest canyon in the continental US. My personal fortress of solitude. 20 miles SE of Amarillo Texas


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 4, 2021)

I’m sold!!!


----------



## Pig Hip (May 4, 2021)

Ozzy47 said:


> I’m sold!!!


Pictures can't do it any justice no matter the resolution.


----------



## Lunacie (May 5, 2021)

In 2007 a nearly 2 mile wide tornado rated EF5 (the most powerful) decimated 95% of my mile wide home town. It's claim to fame - The World's Largest Hand Dug Well.  The Well was opened as a tourist attraction 50 years after it was dug, with steps zig-zagging from the top to the water level. After the tornado, the stairs were built into a circular form to resemble the tornado. Greensburg rebuilt itself into a Green Town with energy saving buildings and several wind fans to power the town.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 7, 2021)

Leaning tower on Niles in Illinois


----------



## Lunacie (May 7, 2021)

_*The Keeper of the Plains*_ is a 13.4 metres (44 ft) Cor-Ten steel sculpture by Kiowa-Comanche artist Blackbear Bosin. It stands at the confluence of the Arkansas and Little Arkansas rivers in Wichita, Kansas


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 8, 2021)

Oasis Bordello Museum in Idaho


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 9, 2021)

Future birthplace of Captain Kirk in Riverside Iowa


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 10, 2021)

World’s largest ball of paint in Alexandria Indiana


----------



## Lunacie (May 11, 2021)

Jurassic Art - Rose Hill, Ks . . . more images @ http://www.kansastravel.org/jurassicart.htm


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 12, 2021)

Dinosaur World in Cave City Kentucky


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 16, 2021)

Lucy the Elephant in Margate City, New Jersey


----------



## Lunacie (May 18, 2021)

A mighty machine once ran around the clock, clawing out house-sized chunks of ground in search of coal. Big Brutus, 16 stories high and 11 million pounds of Earth-moving muscle, mined the flat, southeastern corner of Kansas.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 20, 2021)

Carhenge, a replica of England's Stonehenge, features 39 vintage American cars planted in the ground or stacked upon each other and positioned in a circle. It's located near the city of Alliance, Nebraska.


----------



## Lunacie (May 21, 2021)

Most artistic toilet bowl, Lucas Kansas. Also, inside the ladies room.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 22, 2021)

Cadillac Ranch In Amarillo Texas


----------



## Pig Hip (May 22, 2021)

Ozzy47 said:


> Cadillac Ranch In Amarillo Texas


Seenat a few times, even before they moved it.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 23, 2021)

Alien fresh jerky in Baker California


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 24, 2021)

Art Cartopia Museum Trinidad, Colorado


----------



## madcap (May 27, 2021)

Radio Flyer wagon factory in elmwood park chicago with a huge red wagon out front


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 28, 2021)

A Jimmy Carter peanut in Plains, Georgia.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 29, 2021)

Jolly Green Giant in Blue Earth Minnesota


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 30, 2021)

McGinn's PistachioLand-World's Largest Pistachio
Tourist attraction in Otero County, New Mexico


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 31, 2021)

BANANA BELT (MELITA, MANITOBA).


----------



## Jay (Nov 15, 2021)

The Glendon perogy.


----------

